# VIA KT333 Kernel Support For dma ?

## filter69

Does anyone know if there is any plans to put via kt333 chipset support in the kernel anytime soon?

I have this monster AMD 2200+ DDR and my HDD transfers are like 

10 MBPS  since i cant turn on DMA since the kernel has no clue 

what chipset im running.

Thanks

----------

## taskara

kt333 is already supported, but not with the kernel you download from gentoo

you will need to download 2.4.19 rc7 from

http://www.kernel.org/pub/linux/kernel/v2.4/testing/patch-2.4.19-pre7.gz

just extract it to your /usr/src dir and follow instructions from install manual.

----------

## Malakin

Taskara's right.

I'm getting 40.25M/sec with this kt333 ;-)

I was actually running it on 2.4.18 before and got dma working, you only need to edit two lines in the kernel source and you can force it to think the 8233a south bridge is an 8233 which works fine (just no ata 133 but it doesn't make any difference).

I recently went to 2.4.19-pre7 and added the preempt patch, runs fine without the need to edit anything.

The changes made it into the stable kernel in 2.4.19-pre5

----------

## Guest

I have a system with a via kt333 mobo (MSI KT3 Ultra) and I'm running gentoo now (1.1a).  All of my partitions (with the one exception of /boot which is ext3) are Xfs.  What I'm wondering is,  is it possible for me to enable  UDMA 100 AND use Xfs as my partitioning scheme?  From what I've read, I would need to patch the kernel 2.4.18 to use Xfs (which I'm currently using), but I'd also need to patch the kernel to support the chipset my mobo uses.  Is this even possible or am I going the wrong route?

----------

## taskara

yes you can.. you will need to get xfs-sources now instead of kernel-sources

(assuming you've downloaded the latest portage)

I am not sure how it works with the patch. I don't know whether the 19 pre 7 has xfs support. well I know it doesn't, but I don't know if there's an xfs version of the patch.

I use ext3 - it's nice and simple  :Smile: 

try downloading the latest portage and grabbing xfs-sources

----------

## Malakin

Since the 8233 is almost the same thing as the 8233a, you can get any kernel supporting the 8233 to do ata100 on the 8233a by changing two lines in the kernel source. (well you only need to change one, but I like it claiming it detects the 8233a :)

Here's something I posted on another message board about a month ago, line numbers probably won't be exact for your kernel.

Edit this file:

/usr/src/linux/drivers/ide/via82cxxx.c

and at line 111 it should look like this:

{ "vt8233", PCI_DEVICE_ID_VIA_8233_0, 0x00, 0x2f, VIA_UDMA_100},

change it so it's "vt8233a" and PCI_DEVICE_ID_VIA_8233A

(Leave it set to udma 100 though)

then edit this file:

/usr/src/linux/include/linux/pci_ids.h

at line 959 it should look like this:

#define PCI_DEVICE_ID_VIA_8233_0 0x3074

change this part:

PCI_DEVICE_ID_VIA_8233A 0x3147

----------

